# 2-3 Spots open on a private charter



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got an opening on Father's Day, June 15th for a 4-6 hour inshore charter. I have one client that wants that date but would like to split the cost with 2-3 other anglers. The four hour trip split four ways would be $90 per person a six hour trip would be: $135. Give me a shout if you're interested. 850-313-8026 or [email protected]. Also, if you are interested in booking your own inshore/offshore charter, please visit my website: Champion-charters.com

Thanks, 

Capt. Ryan


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Leaving out of where?


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Update:*

Unfortunately, the trip for the 15th was cancelled altogether. I do have another guy that wants to split a trip with a few people on Tuesday, June 10th. Its an offshore trip out of Destin. 

Let me know, 

Thanks 

Capt. Ryan
850-313-8026
Champion-Charters.com


----------

